
Solitaire, written inside the bootloader - masneyb
https://github.com/masneyb/boot2sol
======
s3arch
awesome...good job.....

You guys did it inside the bootloader.

Whenever I switch on my computer just for watching a movie or listen to music
and nothing else... I feel it so unnecessary to boot up my fedora, load my cpu
and ram with programs that has nothing to do with video player.... I was
wondering if there is any stable minimal OS which is dedicated only for
movies, songs, and nothing else.... I am aware of couple of media centers such
as kodi, osmc and openelec.... But haven't found any minimalistic systems....

~~~
fancy_pantser
For existing audio hardware there are projects like
[http://www.rockbox.org](http://www.rockbox.org) that are minimalistic
firmware replacements that you can hack on. On the video side I can't think of
anything similar to DVD firmware that's open source but that sounds like what
you're looking for. I've attempted a few slimmed down Linux distros for the
Raspberry Pi and alternative OSes that can play back media. Things to check
out would be: RISC OS, OpenElec, PiCore, PiPlay, Minibian...

------
antongribok
Could someone please explain why the limit is 510 bytes and not 448 bytes?
Asking because I thought that the last 64 bytes were reserved for the
partition table? Any link to where I can get a refresher on this topic?

~~~
extrapickles
Quite a few bioes only check to see if the boot signature is there, and don't
bother validating the partition table, so effectively you can use those bytes
if you don't care about compatibility.

Wikipedia has a good article to dust the memory off:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record)

------
voidz
Great video! Very funny. Well done writing Solitaire in only 510 bytes of
assembly!

